

Ask HN: I need a videographer for a 1-hr tech event, suggestions? - vrikhter

I'm putting on an event next Tuesday night and decided that it would be really great to tape the discussions.  Can anyone recommend an individual that freelances for this type of work in the BayArea?<p>(Event is in Palo Alto and will need someone from 7-8pm).
======
JayNeely
I'd imagine you'd have the best luck finding someone on Craigslist. You can
always ask for links to work they've done for other events, and e-mail those
organizers to ask about how working with him was.

~~~
anigbrowl
Seconded. I would do it for you but next week is very busy for me, and my main
camera buddies are both out of town.

Things to consider: lighting the area may require time. 'Good' lighting
conditions are as bright as a cloudy day, which is very often more than you
think. Take some exterior ooutdoor photos with a digital camera, then some of
your stage area under typical conditions _without changing the camera
settings_ (ie no auto-mode). If it looks noticeably darker and turning on more
room lights doesn't help, then you may need to rent and pay for some lights,
which will add about $50 and an hour of setup time.

Sound: do you have microphones for the panel discussions? If so then you may
be able to just connect a stereo output from the mixer system to the camera.
If not, participants will need wireless lapel mics, unless you want stands and
cables everywhere (not a good idea). Again, this will up cost, but by about
$75 for each two people who need to be given a mic. You may save by having a
wireless 'baton' mic and passing it back and forth but that's going to kind of
suck. Onboard-camera or boom microphones are generally inadequate for this
purpose.

What's the format - two people conversing in chairs or a long table with 5 or
6 panelists? In the latter case, you might want two cameras, unless you wish
them to look very small in the frame, necessitated by putting the camera
farther back in the room. Not an issue for sequential single presenters who
can be given a baton mic or un/wired between presentations. Multiple mics
require a mixer between the receivers and camera.

Make sure the camera person has a tripod with a fluid head. Nothing worse than
shakycam on a scene where the subject is sitting still, or jerky panning if
the camera is moved from person to person on a cheapie tripod. Camera + tripod
is going to run you about $75-125, each if you need more than 1.

Format - if the camera guy just hands you a mini-dv tape, can you use it, eg
by sticking it in a camcorder you already own? If not, ask for the footage on
DVD, or loan them a USB drive. 1 hour = 13gb. DVD transfer will take about
2hours of work on the shooter's part, and run you another $50. If more than 1
camera, multiply. If it's for the web only, maybe they'll do it for the same
price instead of DVD. Frame rate should be 29.97 or 30 (preferably the former)
which will offer the best quality and compatibility for easy subsequent web
compression. Avoid 24 frames/second, that's for art stuff. You don't need HD
unless there's someone famous and you want to preserve it for the ages. A
DVX100 or XL-2 will provide sufficient video quality.

Mention this last (as well as the likely need for lights or microphones) in
your ad to look knowledgeable, signal the quality you require, and avoid being
ripped off. If appropriate, mentioning 'post event beer' will usually save a
few bucks (~20%) by making you seem friendly and convivial rather than cold
and corporate. Use the information here and guess at a likely total. Offer
that upfront in your ad, which will attract more replies as people hate having
to write quotes for clients who may never actually book the job. Payment is
always on delivery of final media unless you negotiate other terms. Do not ask
for credit on any job worth less than $1000, it's not worth the person's time
even if that's your organization's purchasing policy unless you can honestly
promise a regular gig. I would want $250-$400 for this gig, assuming you're a
cool guy doing something that's not very commercial. If this is
business/corporate, then I'd bring more stuff but expect at least $500.

Legally you are commissioning a 'work for hire' and and laying claim to all
copyright in the resulting material, from raw footage to final edited product
(if different). This includes the master tape if you are getting it
transferred to DVD. You need a release from the camera guy to this effect.
Typically shooters don't want footage of events for their reel, but if they
ask it's good form to allow it. If your panelists are even remotely famous you
need a release from them authorizing the videotaping. It's also a good idea to
put up a sign at the door of the event saying that by entering, attendees
agree to being filmed and your use of the film in any context. You should also
secure a release from the building owner, even if you work there - in that
case have your supervisor authorize it. that seems like a bunch of unnecessary
paperwork for something so informal, but it won't be if your video ends up
widely seen and someone later claims you made a participant, attendee, or the
venue look bad in some nebulous fashion.

~~~
vrikhter
Wow, thanks for the info, this is superb!

My setup will be 1 speaker, 4 panelists. Not sure about the lighting situation
there, its inside (MacArthur Park Restaurant in Palo Alto). Don't care about
the high-end quality, it'll go straight to youTube/vimeo/etc. This isn't
corporate by any means, its a Georgia Tech alumni get together (first of its
kind in this exact format). Attendance will probably be b/w 20-30 people. The
reason I wanted it taped was that it would be a great initial way to get folks
attending come fall when we start doing these once every couple months. Plus
it could be an invaluable resource for undergrads. However at a cost nearing
$500 (considering it'll be out of my pocket), its too high. I was thinking
around $200, but I guess that depends on all the small details.

Again, thanks for the info, this will definitely come in use in the near
future.

~~~
anigbrowl
$200-300 is not bad if the scale is small, and for sure you'll get a discount
for the non-business nature of the event. I'd offer $250 and mention it could
be a quarterly thing, as well as the name of the college. Who knows, you might
find someone who went there to learn video production and ended up here too!

------
Jbwhaley
Still looking? I'm available.

~~~
vrikhter
Yep. What's your email?

~~~
jbwhaley1
jaimetout [AT] {Google's mail domain}

Thanks.

